
Microsoft Adds 'Attack Surface Analyzer' To Its Dev Sec Toolbelt - taylorbuley
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9205444/Microsoft_adds_to_security_tools_for_developers
======
jdp23
Microsoft's used the tool internally for years. Hard to believe that the first
paper on attack surface measurement (by Jeannette Wing, Michael Howard, and
me) was 8 years ago ...

